# Vion La Maschera di Ferro x TotT Aderes (Addie)



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I am pleased to announce this litter from two very special dogs.


*Vion La Maschera Di Ferro X Temple of the Tree's Aderes (Addie)*


Vion needs no introduction. But in case your not familiar 2009 rocked for this dog, and 2010 was even better... a friend of mine in 2008 alerted me to Vion stating he may be a good match for Addie. I looked at video, and then saw him at the AWMA nationals, I immediatly noticed that there was something very unique not in ANY American bred Malinois I have seen. I have been trying to make this breeding ever since. Finally it has come. Even more of a treat was meeting Vion in person. 2 words describe him "Holy $#!t". Too keep a long story short. There is just too much to list about what I love about this dog. If he passes on half what he has to these pups, I will be more than happy.


CREDITS to Vion:

Vion La Maschera Di Ferro SchH3; IPO3; FH1 (100pts) OFA Excellent Elbows normal

2011 FMBB World Championship Team member

2010 FCI World Championships 7th place

2010 AWMA National Champion

2010 AWDF Champion

2009 AWMA National Championship Helpers Choice award

2009 New England Regional Championship 2nd place

2009 North Eastern Regional Championship 3rd place

2008 AWMA National Championship Helpers Choice award

Notable dogs in Pedigree:

Gismo von den bosen Buben (Father) 2 time FCI World championship Competetior

Cartouche Von Rotten Falken (Grandfather)FCI World Championship Competetior.

Oscar Von Lownfels 

Sasika Von Lowenfels

Cartouche NVBK

G'Bibber

G' Vitou des Deux pottois

Onice La Maschera Di Ferro FCI Obedience World Champion



Credits for Temple of the Tree's Aderes (Addie) SchH3 OFA Good, Elbows normal. CERF Clear 

If your not Familiar with this girl. She's something rare. A Nice sized, solid, girl that has put 2 regional level helpers on their back in the courage test . She has won the admiration of every judge she has shown under. Even getting a few offers to buy her. Her grip has been full and calm since the day I got her at 8 weeks old. I wish Addie was my 3rd or 4th dog and not my first. My training has not done her justice on exploiting and showcasing this dog's natural ability. She has great, powerful barking. Extreme food and toy drive...

She is Social, Lives freely with 2 toddlers and other dogs. It’s nice to see a great balance between workability and living with a family. Temple of the Tree did a great job with her breeding proving that you can have a dog that can work while living happily and harmoniously with a family.

Notable Dogs in Pedigree;

Bico Van De Berlex- Hoeve (Father) 2009 Southwestern Regional Helpers choice

Zico Van De Berlex-Hoeve (GrandFather) 2003 FCI World Championship 3rd Place

Rino Des Deux Pottois 1998 FCI World Championship competetior

Arousal Ann 2003 Southwest regional champion (292)

Kolos des Duex Pottois 1990 FCI world Championship competetior

A little video of Addie. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mbPzkGqnZI

Litter due Late January.

I th

Pedigree of the little fighters:

http://www.working-dog.eu/wurf-details/8556/Fat-Addies

Contact James Downey (Gunny)

619-517-9447


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Addie is pregnant!!!!! 6-7 little warriors in the oven!

Check out Malinois Dakine for more information.


----------

